# Wanted bicycle license plates from Massachusetts



## catfish (Nov 26, 2013)

Please e-mail me photos of what you have. I'm always looking for towns I don't have and upgrades for the ones do have. Buying just one or whole collections!!!! Cash paid!!!!! E-MAIL ME!!!!


cashpaid@verizon.net


----------



## catfish (Nov 29, 2013)

Looking for these !!!


----------



## catfish (Dec 3, 2013)

Still buying these plates!  Please e-mail me.


----------



## catfish (Mar 5, 2014)

Still looking, still buying !!!!   $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 8, 2014)

eBay item number:
351017125196
Seller assumes all responsibility for this listing.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm still looking for these plates!


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2014)

Still looking for these plates! Let me know what you have !!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 30, 2014)

Please e-mail me photos if you have any of these to sell!   Thanks!


----------



## kz1000 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a couple and they are for sale as the rest.
LMK if they are in the condition and city you are looking for.
Chris


----------



## catfish (Jul 8, 2014)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Still buying !!!!  Please e-mail me photos and prices!   Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm still looking for towns I don't have. Please let me know what you have.   Thanks,  Catfish


----------



## catfish (Aug 22, 2015)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2016)

Still looking !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## catfish (Jul 12, 2016)

Still buying these !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Aug 24, 2016)

Bump


----------



## catfish (Sep 10, 2016)

Still in Need!


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## catfish (Nov 10, 2017)

Bump !!!!


----------



## catfish (Feb 1, 2018)

Still looking !!!!


----------



## catfish (Mar 7, 2018)

Still buying towns I need.


----------

